# Newbie from Ireland



## Jessn (Apr 6, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello as i am new and living in Ireland.  Have spent hours and hours reading/lurking this site and decided to take the plunge and post.  I hope I can be of support to others as we share this difficult journey.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Jessn,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome you to Fertility Friends.  I'm from Cork originally, married to an English man and living in Ipswich for the past 11 years.  Where abouts are you living?  Where are you having your treatment.  I'm not that familiar with the Irish clinics but wanted to wish you all the work in the world.

The system in the UK works differently and we have been very, very fortunate that in the area we live, we are entitled to 3 free IVFs.  

This site is fab and I hope you find the support that you need.  

Deirdre


----------



## Jessn (Apr 6, 2010)

HI ladies..i'm from Kildare.  I've had a run with the clinics here but i continue to get poor response and only suggestion is to keep increasing does of drugs. I feel my other health issues are contributing but this does not seem to be of interest with my clinic.  I am bedazzled by all the info out there and it is hard to know what way to go forward.

J


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Jessn,



So sorry to hear you've been having a bad time of it hun  I'm quite shocked that they don't seem to want to look at the other medical problems you have to see if this is having an effect on why you are not responding to the drugs. Do you see a endocringologist about your thyroid? or a diabetes consultant? I don't have a thyroid problem so can't really advise you on thet but i do have PCOS and type 2 diabetes and know how important it is to make sure your sugar levels are controlled properly before you start treatment.

There is a lot of information out there and sometimes it can be confusing, but I think the best start for you is to go and see your own G.P and get a blood test to check your thyroid levels as you may need to alter your thyroxin and also check your control of diabetes. I hope you get the answers you need hun. If you need anything please shout! 

Good luck hun

Bunny xxx


----------



## pixi (May 8, 2010)

hi seen your post and thought id say hi , 
i have some of the same problems but have yet to start ivf, thats if we ever pick a clinic
im just outside dublin and have become addicted to this site in the last few days!!


----------



## Jessn (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
Bunny - i have a good consultant for diabetes and this is well under control, the problem is the ivf clinics don't talk to the diabetic consultant re meds etc, treatment for each condition is treated in isolation. i am such a poor responder but the suggestion is just to try again but it has been a long 10yrs on all levels that i am struggling to keep going.


Hi Pixi, good luck with choosing a clinic, i dont think there is a good or bad clinic so in my view follow your gut instinct. Feel free to PM me for an info.


J


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww huni   I'm sorry that you are struggling with everything. It's so hard to get back into the saddle when it seems that all you are doing is hitting brick walls. You'd think that everything would be computerised so that anyone can look at your medical records.  If it's anything like my hospital it's all paper files!! My fert cons sends letters...not very 21st century is it?!   Do you have dates when you are starting your next tx?  I   everything goes ok for you and the medical staff are sensitive to your other problems.  

Bunny xxx


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi Jessen ans welcome, im from waterford !!This is a great site for info ,also rollercoaster ia a great irish site!Have you tried Sims in DublinThey take immune issues such as diabetes very seriously and may be worth a shot... I attended a clinic in Kildare (c***e) but find sims much better
Best of luck
H


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Why is everyone afraid of naming and shaming places with bad service?  These are private enterprises that are unregulated by the State.  It's not like they are individuals and we can be done for slander.  Let it all out ladies.  Dr's are only human you know!


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

hi jessen

cant believe you had your cycles cancelled, i can sympathise with you i had my first cycle cancelled because of poor response im currently on my second cycle and had my day 5 scan today. i had four follicles and two small ones so have to rest up for the two to grow... or it may be cancelled again..  i feel your pain i feel i cant get on the start line!!!


----------

